
21 September / 9 Am PDT – Webinar “Scaling Ethereum to Billions of Users” - DariaB
On 21 September at 9 am PDT we would like to invite you to the webinar: &quot;How to integrate 2 billion unbanked people into global financial system based on Ethereum if Ethereum protocol simply does not scale?&quot;
At HUMANIQ we believe that to open up a vastly underserved market among the unbanked populations of the world and to integrate them into the global financial system you need first to provide them some deposit or initial funds. The key question here is how to build such platform and not to become a Ponzi scheme. 
On 21th September at 6 pm CET &#x2F; 9 am PDT Anton Mozgovoy, Team Lead at Humaniq, will clarify how to scale the blockchain and what do we exactly build.
======
DariaB
Please register here
[https://mail.google.com/mail/goog_613978519](https://mail.google.com/mail/goog_613978519)

More about Humaniq - [https://humaniq.com/](https://humaniq.com/) More about
Humaniq Global Challenge for blockchain projects here -
[http://www.humaniqchallenge.com](http://www.humaniqchallenge.com)

